# one disabled male gerbil, 2 years old, surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbil
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 years
Name(s): Dr.Ned
Colours: White/grey
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pet
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Dr Ned came to us with a pituitary tumor which means his balance is very bad. This is something which cannot be cured so he needs a home where he can live out the rest of his days. He needs someone experienced.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

If i lived nearer, i'd take the poor chap


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats a shame you are so far  

This poor little man would really like a nice retirement home. We have no idea he has left, but its never nice when they die in rescue


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I too far away in Cambridgeshire?
I dont drive but if anyone is coming this way Id gladly give him a home.
I have 5 gerbils at the mo so I know how to look after them 
If I may be suitable then please email me as I dont check in here too often.
[email protected]
Claire.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

blue butterfly said:


> Am I too far away in Cambridgeshire?
> I dont drive but if anyone is coming this way Id gladly give him a home.
> I have 5 gerbils at the mo so I know how to look after them
> If I may be suitable then please email me as I dont check in here too often.
> ...


Thats pretty far from us  I will ask around but its very unlikely.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

That is Good News  x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This topic can be closed. Thanks mods!


----------

